# New but old



## ajdos (Aug 7, 2014)

Been around the forums for a minute. Joined here back a couple years ago but never got around to posting. I usually hang out on PM.
Some of you old timers may know me, all good just came by to check it out and get my learn on.


----------



## heckvr4 (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome !


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Gracieboy (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome back


----------



## pesty4077 (Aug 8, 2014)

I know AJ from PM, great guy that is very knowledgable.


----------



## h-as.pharma (Aug 9, 2014)

Welcome back, ajdos.


----------



## ajdos (Aug 9, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Welcome


Thankyou



brazey said:


> Welcome to the community.


Thanks for the welcome.



Gracieboy said:


> Welcome back





pesty4077 said:


> I know AJ from PM, great guy that is very knowledgable.


Hey brother good to see you.



h-as.pharma said:


> Welcome back, ajdos.


Thanks its good to be back.


----------



## ebfitness (Aug 10, 2014)

Welcome, ajdos!


----------



## Mansir39 (Aug 10, 2014)

Welcome bro


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey, welcome.


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

